# Disable a Port for Update



## adripillo (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello, wanted to know if there is some way to disable a port, so when I run portupgrade of all the port it skeep the ports I dont want to install.
For example I want to disable Xorg and Nvidia ports. Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 2, 2012)

```
# Makefile.local
.if ${ARCH} == i386
BROKEN= adripillo_wrote_Makefile
.endif
```
One way is to write a Makefile.local, then

```
cp -iv /root/Makefile.local /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
cp -iv /root/Makefile.local /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-driver
# etc
```
You may have to rewrite the example here depending upon your FreeBSD version...  and if you are updating a lot of ports, the port management tool may halt altogether rather than continue, skipping the port.
(Unsure.)


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 3, 2012)

If you use portupgrade(1)(), there is another, simple way to hide the existence of a package from it and its tools by putting a dummy file named +IGNOREME in the package directory. 

But, as *jb_fvwm2* mentioned, the upgrade process may stop at ports depending on newer but disabled ports. And keep in mind, the ignore file will possibly be overwritten on an update of the ports tree.


----------



## adripillo (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you both.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2012)

If you want to build stuff without X add this to /etc/make.conf:

```
WITHOUT_X11=YES
```

Most ports respect this. Except when it's an X application that doesn't have a commandline tool option.

The x11/nvidia-driver port doesn't need to be disabled, except perhaps x11/nvidia-settings there are no other ports that depend on it.


----------



## adripillo (Nov 7, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you want to build stuff without X add this to /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> WITHOUT_X11=YES
> ...



Thanks you too.


----------

